# Dyeing- Lanaset Acid Dyes



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi, everybody! This is the first time I've posted in this section, I think. I have been lurking for quite a while. I've recently begun dyeing in earnest and would like to start using Lanaset dyes, since they are washfast and color fast even in hot water. I have read instructions regarding adding Glauber Salt or Ammonium Sulfate to the dye bath when using these dyes so that they strike more evenly. If I want to create a tonal, rather than a solid, is that hampered by adding the Glauber Salt (or Ammonium Sulfate)?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

More Info. please. What fiber are you dyeing? Glauber salt if for non protein fiber such as cotton and linen, etc.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> More Info. please. What fiber are you dyeing? Glauber salt if for non protein fiber such as cotton and linen, etc.


I will be using it on cheviot and corriedale fiber and on merino. According to Dharma, it is used as a leveling agent with their Lanaset line of dyes which are used for wool, silk and nylon. According to them, Lanaset dyes strike extremely fast and the Glauber Salt or Ammonium Sulfate even it out.

From Dharma:

_Lanaset Dyes have a couple of cons as well, so you make your choice. Some are very expensive. Directions are more involved than for Leveling or Milling class Acid dyes. Once the dyebath reaches optimal temperature, they tend to strike FAST! So if you need your dye job to be even and level, you will need to use some auxiliary chemicals besides just Vinegar or Citric Acid. Albegal Set , Glauberâ€™s salt and Ammonium Sulfate are highly recommended for the most even dyeing._

Do you think the Ammonium Sulfate would be a better choice for wool and silk?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Go for it. If they say it works then they should know. Show us how it comes out.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> Go for it. If they say it works then they should know. Show us how it comes out.


Will do!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with sock yarn but maybe you want to just try a bit of fiber as a test. I would not do the whole thing till I knew how it is goinng to come out.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow - this is 'way above my level. But more power to you!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Don't add salt of you want a tonal


----------

